# livery  yards coventry - tilehill



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

Hi everyone i am moving to tilehill i don't know this area what so ever i am after DIy livery for my 16 hh mare does anyone know of anything ??getting desperate now thanks everyone


----------



## carthorse (10 March 2013)

See if you can ask on North Warks pony club facebook page


----------



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

ok will have a look thanks


----------



## Tiarella (11 March 2013)

there wont be anything in tile till, nor will there be anything further afield. Look at all the posts below about livery in this area. There are more horses than stables/grass round here.


----------



## jackie p (11 March 2013)

well i am new to area  and dont know the area really i am sure i will find somewhere


----------



## Tiarella (11 March 2013)

Good luck then  there may be yards further away in north Coventry such as Bedworth where weston lawns is but other than that, nout, nothing, nadda! 

Wish I had money to set up my own yard id be so rich!


----------



## JustKickOn (11 March 2013)

Fern House Farm might have some spaces, about 5 miles out of Tile Hill in Corley. 01676540844

Or Holly EC, about 8 miles out of Tile Hill http://www.hollyridingschool.com/

There are very few spaces on yards in the area, unless you want field only, on which you'll have to get networking in the area.


----------



## jackie p (11 March 2013)

lol sounds like you would be minted!! it sounds like in this area there is a lack of good quality yards!!


----------



## Cobsndogs (11 March 2013)

I have heard that Beanit farm isn't so bad at the moment.  It seems they only have about 8 liveries and the girl doing the services is reliable, so it might be worth a look.


----------



## jackie p (12 March 2013)

Cobsndogs said:



			I have heard that Beanit farm isn't so bad at the moment.  It seems they only have about 8 liveries and the girl doing the services is reliable, so it might be worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

 it sounds nice on paper facilities wise but if i mention the name to anyone they sort of give me a funny look and tell me not to go there for whatever reason it has a a bad name


----------



## Tiarella (12 March 2013)

Errr beanit farm have only 8 liveries for a reason... They all came over to my yard begging for a place but couldn't have them so they all moved else where


----------



## diamonddogs (12 March 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Good luck then  there may be yards further away in north Coventry such as Bedworth where weston lawns is but other than that, nout, nothing, nadda! 

Wish I had money to set up my own yard id be so rich! 

Click to expand...

Sorry, not a chance! My yard's just down the road from there and we've got a 6 month waiting list. A friend on the yard's looking for somewhere close for his partner's horse but he's having no luck at all . Even the smaller yards with few facilities are full.

What's the issue with Beanit? (PM if you like). My friend's there and she's really happy


----------



## jackie p (12 March 2013)

good question.... someone tell me to please


----------



## kellybee (12 March 2013)

To answer your question from what I've heard and from friends who've left there it's full of teenagers, lots of tears and tantrums, nitpicking, bullying, etc. I can't say I've ever been there myself but it's a very big yard with not so expensive facilities so I guess there'll always be a high turnover. It's nice on the surface with indoor american barns but the place was somewhat rundown the last time I visited. You could try Pool House Farm down the lane (Hob Lane, Balsall Common) I was there for 3yrs and it's a lovely little place with nice people and big stables.

Other alternatives you might try the yard on Waste Lane in Balsall (sorry don't know the name), or Little Beanit (just along from Nailcote Hall) there's a new place thats supposed to be huge with mega facilities close to Berkswell train station, failing that there's Hillfields Farm on Harvest Hill Lane, or you could look on the notice board in Swann's feedmerchants (Corley). There's also Gibbs Bros feed merchants in Balsall Common but I don't know if they have a notice board. You might have more luck Claverdon way or even Kenilworth. Good Luck  Hope this helps.


----------



## Renvers (13 March 2013)

Ditto the suggestion to check noticeboards at Swanns feed merchants or Townfields.


----------



## jackie p (13 March 2013)

kellybee said:



			To answer your question from what I've heard and from friends who've left there it's full of teenagers, lots of tears and tantrums, nitpicking, bullying, etc. I can't say I've ever been there myself but it's a very big yard with not so expensive facilities so I guess there'll always be a high turnover. It's nice on the surface with indoor american barns but the place was somewhat rundown the last time I visited. You could try Pool House Farm down the lane (Hob Lane, Balsall Common) I was there for 3yrs and it's a lovely little place with nice people and big stables.

Other alternatives you might try the yard on Waste Lane in Balsall (sorry don't know the name), or Little Beanit (just along from Nailcote Hall) there's a new place thats supposed to be huge with mega facilities close to Berkswell train station, failing that there's Hillfields Farm on Harvest Hill Lane, or you could look on the notice board in Swann's feedmerchants (Corley). There's also Gibbs Bros feed merchants in Balsall Common but I don't know if they have a notice board. You might have more luck Claverdon way or even Kenilworth. Good Luck  Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

*yikes staying away from there*


----------



## kellybee (18 March 2013)

Did you find anything Jackie?


----------



## crusader (20 March 2013)

Hi jackie
I maybe able to help, there is a space coming up at my yard if ur interested then i can pm you my number.


----------



## HorseGirl18 (21 March 2013)

jackie p said:



			it sounds nice on paper facilities wise but if i mention the name to anyone they sort of give me a funny look and tell me not to go there for whatever reason it has a a bad name

Click to expand...

wouldnt risk it if i were you, has gone downhill recently and many liveries seem to be leaving.
cant give you much more info, not 'in the circle' x


----------



## amber.25 (29 March 2013)

I'm toying with the idea of setting up a livery yard in the areas listed in the title/knowle/soilhull.

I would be offering a part and/or full livery service, no DIY. Facilities would include indoor stables, outdoor menage, showjumps and cross country fences.

Is there much interest for a new yard in this area?
What services are in demand e.g. full or part livery?
What do people feel is the going rate?

Any advice is greatly appreciated, everything is just in the planning stage atm but I do have my eye on a couple of yards so it can easily become reality if it's viable/the demand is there!

Thanks guys xx


----------



## kellybee (29 March 2013)

Everyone I know is on DIY or DIY + turnout. There aren't many places locally with menage/facilities unfortunately in the Tile Hill area. I live in Tile Hill and keep mine on private land but wouldn't travel as far as Knowle/Solihull myself. Maybe some of the others can add their penny's worth.


----------



## welshy d (12 October 2013)

hi have you found a yard pm if not i no a yard near allesley


----------

